# Archie found out....



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What's this? Hey mom I thought you and the girls weren't doing anything special when you went out last week.....:angry:

View attachment 88923



ut oh.....Busted!.....
View attachment 88924


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh Pat, is that not the cutest picture:wub:
Arch I think you and Stan might be the last to know what's up:HistericalSmiley:
Congrats Pat:aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi says: :new_shocked::new_shocked:"sorry you had to read about it in the paper Archie---call me if you want to go out and have a talk about your feelings---I'm all ears!"
:sorry:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Kitzi says: :new_shocked::new_shocked:"sorry you had to read about it in the paper Archie---call me if you want to go out and have a talk about your feelings---I'm all ears!"
> :sorry:


 

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

He's not talking to us at the moment.............
View attachment 88925


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

poor Arch, :smcry:how could you???? Better come to see your girlfriend B&B, awntie will love on you littleman:wub:

*PAT YOU BETTER TAKE THAT BOY ON A CANOE RIDE TODAY*


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

:rofl: Poor little Archie! And wow you guys made the papers! Congrats


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Awe!! Poor Archie! I just wanna cuddle him up!! :wub:


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

HAHAHAHA!!! Pooor Archie!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Pat, you make news wherever you go!!! Good pic and the front page!!!:chili:

Archie, you come down south, I have two little girls that will shower you with attention!!!:wub:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

It's always good to keep the boys guessing


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahaha cute pics! I think Archie wants some press too.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

awwww poor Archie!!! hahahha. adorable pictures...he is so cute! Your picture in the paper is lovely as well!!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

ROFL that is just to cute! Ya'll got BUSTED for sure!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Poor Archie. Sorry, dude. It's a "girl" thing. You are definitely handsome enough to make the front page, though. No worries, you'll get your chance another time. Try the "sad puppy face." It'll work like a charm:blush:


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Pat, you are such a magnet! But, seriously, you need to take the Archman out for some publicity shots... You can see he needs some "only me and Mommy" time.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that's such a cute story and cute pics!!! Adorable!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aaww poor Archie,you come to the Buckey state and my little man Rylee will show you how to have fun w/o the girls...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler says, "Archie, come hang with me. I was on TV and I think I can arrange to get you on TV too. Then you'll be a chick magnet just like me. Newspapers, we don't need no stinkin' newspapers!" 

:chili::chili:Love that you girls made the papers.:chili::chili:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

That's to funny!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Archie come to Hawaii will show you
the Aloha Spirit!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Heehee!!! As usual, Pat and Ava are cell-eh-bur-tees!!! Archie man, you could be one too....you are just hiding from the Paw-parazzi!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

LOL!! Busted!!! I love that!! That's the funniest thing ever! Poor Archie..but surely he knows he has his mama's heart and soul?!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

What a cute photo of little Archie reading to newspaper! :thumbsup:

Is that you on the photo there in your local newspaper, Pat? I mean the lady with shades on!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Alexa said:


> What a cute photo of little Archie reading to newspaper! :thumbsup:
> 
> Is that you on the photo there in your local newspaper, Pat? I mean the lady with shades on!
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


I am the one on the right holding Ava and Abbey (with her tongue hanging out). 

There was a photographer walking around taking pictures, but I didn't think we'd be on the front page! The other lady in the picture is the one who organizes this event - it's held outside her store.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Pat, that is tooooo funny. And way to go hitting the front page....see ya never know BUSTED lol  Nothing gets past the Archman!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

congrats on making headline !!! too funny that archie busted u !! !


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

LMAO!!!! BUSTED!!!!! 

Ok so this means Archie deserves a special day out with you. Just the 2 of you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - I need your autograph. I'll send you a blank check to sign. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Congrats dear friend.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Pat - I need your autograph. I'll send you a blank check to sign. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Congrats dear friend.


:supacool: of course!.....we're cool! 

I'll sign my name in the "Pay to" section...ok? :thumbsup: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> :supacool: of course!.....we're cool!
> 
> I'll sign my name in the "Pay to" section...ok? :thumbsup: :HistericalSmiley:


G-r-r-r-r-r-r! Never mind. :blush:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Such a sweet picture of Archie, but what a way to be busted!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Too cute!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh that is hysterical!!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Archie, you just come wight on out hewe to Arkansas. We'll go digging for diamonds. You like to dig in the dirt? We'll just keep digging and digging until we find the next "biggest diamond ever found." Then we'll get our pictures of the front pages of all the newpapers and all the tv stations. We'll be welly famous den!

Wuv, Angel

(I looked for an English to Dog translator, but couldn't find one. Where do you gals get yours???? )


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh now if that isn't one of the funniest things ev-ah! :HistericalSmiley: Pat, you just cause a stir wherever you go. And Archie, you don't worry one little bit about not making the paper. Remember, birdcages are lined with newspapers and dogs pee on them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So cute. Hope Archie wasn't sad that he didn't get to go.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Good job Pat, making the front page! You should have hid that paper! I think Arch is going to pout awhile.

If you had 3 arms, then you could take Archie with the girls, . Maybe a transplant? :smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

What an adorable picture!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Well Pat, that's what you get for teaching him how to read and leaving the paper hanging around:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LOOOL that is funny  yeah! Archie boy can read too - you girls are busted 

hugs
Kat


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I think busted is the word I would have used too. :blush: That picture of Archie is priceless!! :wub:
Great picture Pat and congratulations for making the front page!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

lol that is funny


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

LOL Poor Archie. 

Nice pic btw!


----------

